# Gold apple snail new to them.



## ClaudiaDoberman (Sep 4, 2013)

So I picked up two gold mystery snails that I later identified as (Pomacea diffusa) the guy told me they eat just left over food and they just eat things in the tank, so he couldn't give me a food for them to eat. I later researched and found out that they in fact eat Algae disks I had some left over and that's what I gave them until I buy veggies, I also found out they need hard water? I had never keeped snail so anything to help me out I moved them to a 10 gallon with one tiny mystery fish I found in my pond ( since my goldfish keep on knocking them of the glass and just it looked like they bother them) but they are just sitting there not doing anything staying in places for hours, idk what to to or what's their normal behavior. I hope you can help me out in info and what else you need or what temperature the water is.




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sutantoj (Jun 18, 2013)

they eat everything: plant, dead shrimp (i put him in my shrimp tank), pellets. When i put him in my new tank, they were also not moving, not sure why, but when I moved him back to the old tank, he immediately became active again.


----------



## ClaudiaDoberman (Sep 4, 2013)

the smaller one Idk what he was doing he was like taking out a little thick tentacle then he put it back in and he closed it. So maybe it's because I moved them to their own tank with ought the big fish just a little one






don't know what it is could be a neon tetra since I bought 5 for my pond outside and all just disappeared never saw 4 again cuz I found one headless under a big rock basically over night.






I bought them this, idk it feels like wood idk if I should was it before putting it in or idk.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll want to test your KH\GH, as you mentioned they need harder water. Once you do that let us know. The GH will help them with their shells. I don't know what Michigan's water parameters are like, or if they vary city to city.

There's buffering products you can buy like Equilibrium to increase GH.


----------



## ClaudiaDoberman (Sep 4, 2013)

I unfortunately ran out of the testing material an will have to wait another week before receiving my testing kit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

most pet stores offer free water testing


----------



## ClaudiaDoberman (Sep 4, 2013)

One of my snails started to float at the top the largest one is less active from what I see, I feel afraid that I am probably going to kill my snails &#128557; I like them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Apple snails have to do this thing once a year where they "hibernate".. or else they won't live longer than a year. All you have to do is take him out of the tank, put him in a bucket of wet dirt/mud, and leave him there for a month or two, making sure that the mud stays damp. 

Then you "wake it up" by putting him maybe half way up his body in water from your aquarium (not too much or he'll drown) and see if that gets him moving... might take a few hours, but once he's moving you can put him back in the tank. 

That way they can live for 5+ years and grow the size of a softball.

If you're wondering if your snail is dead then just pick him up and take a whiff... dead snails smell VERY bad. You'll know if you're smelling a dead snail cause it smells like... a skunk who rolled around in garbage or something.


----------



## ClaudiaDoberman (Sep 4, 2013)

I Notice that the sand was irritating them so I moved back to my goldfish aquarium they are much better, but I will do the hibernation for them soon. Thank you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

